# Hub Meeting Details



## schooey (7/6/10)

Hi All,

Minutes from the previous meeting have been emailed tonight. If you didn't get them, please let me know as I obviously don't have your details or something's gone wrong somewhere... :blink:

Next meeting is Friday 18th June and nominations have been called for all executive committee positions. Voting will be on the night. More details in the email.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## Weizguy (7/6/10)

Yeah, come along and vote.

...and bring ur stout and Club ale (Potters Citra IPA) if you dare to match yours against mine, brewed with a yeast rumoured to be used by the Stone Brewing Co of San Diego.

Good things ahead for this club. State Comp to be announced.

Les

P.S. onya Schooey


----------



## asis (8/6/10)

PMed you Tony as I didn't get the email.

Adam


----------



## unterberg (8/6/10)

I will definitly be there with my version of Potters Citra IPA and I will dare you Wes ;-)


----------



## Tony (8/6/10)

have been very busy lately but will endevour to make it along next friday.

I have stout....... and American Rye IPA 

will try and make it on time.... work pending.

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (8/6/10)

Tony said:


> have been very busy lately but will endevour to make it along next friday.
> 
> I have stout....... and American Rye IPA
> 
> ...


Gotta come along and vote, Tony.

BTW, what yeast did you want from me?

I have stout and maybe some Citra IPA.

My Schelde yeast is starting slow, due to temps. Belgian pale for our comp. Unibroue yeast for a different brew.
These are exciting times for brewing in the Hunter.

HAMFISTZ (Hunter And Medowie / Forster Incorporating Specified Territories Zymurgists)


----------



## Brewman_ (13/6/10)

Hi All,

Won't be there Friday - sorry.

First tatse of the Potters / Hunter Brew Co. Brew day beer tonight, (I fermented at 18 Deg.C with US05 then kegged.) -Sorry Keith had a major mis-hap wth the yeast I got on the day.

This beer is great. Well done Keith, and thankyou to Hunter Beer Co.

Did I say the beer was great, even the missus reckons its good.

Fear_n_Loath


----------



## grod5 (13/6/10)

Potters IIPA

I had to leave early on the brew day and did not get a copy of the brew log. I did Pitch the US-05 last week with the undiluted cube (OG 1.062). Latest check with the hydro said 1.010 and the aroma was great. I'll try to get some of this to the next meet.

daniel


----------



## Weizguy (14/6/10)

Grod, I can send you the recipe details. Send me a pm.

The beer was actually named Indecent Proposal Accepted (IPA).

Mine is almost finished on the WLP007 yeast at ambient kitchen temp. Should come out clean. Then I put the Ruination wort on half the yeast cake at 20 C.
Brewed the case swap beer tonight. Got 1.080 wort, and that's a big dunkelweizen. Much bigger than the last one, and only 25 litres of it, so I get a few bottles as well as my case swap beers.

Les


----------



## shmick (18/6/10)

Just a reminder - HUB are meeting tonight.

Electing officers and a talk by Gough on roasted grains

See you all there.


----------



## drmush (4/7/10)

I'm up in Singleton...but only do kit beer...when is your next meet?

Cheers
Geoff


----------



## schooey (4/7/10)

HI Dr,

The next meeting was set down for the 16th July, but we may have to incorporate it into the Xmas in July swap on the 25th July due to our regular venue not being available anymore and the back up venue is still being locked in.

All HUB brewers please be patient in the interim, minutes from the last meeting have been held over until meeting and venue details are organised.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## schooey (13/8/10)

Hi Guys,

Next meeting is Friday 20th of August. Please see email I have just sent for the details of the venue etc. If you didn't get the email, or you are interested in joining up with HUB, please send me a PM and I will forward the info.

As outlined in the email, the club will be providing a few snacks and a BBQ (sausage sizzle) dinner, so either reply here or by email if you wish to stay on for a nosebag so we can gauge some numbers for food.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## shmick (13/8/10)

I'll be there and stay for a bite.

MHB has kindly volunteered to present a short talk to keep us all entertained as well.

Thanks Thomas & MHB.


----------



## Brewman_ (13/8/10)

Sorry guys,

can't make it.

see you the following meeting
Steve


----------



## loftboy (13/8/10)

I'll be there & will hang around for a feed.

Thanks Thomas.


----------



## brocky_555 (15/8/10)

i'll be there too and i'll stay for a feed. 


Do we bring some beers along to share ?


----------



## m_peve (15/8/10)

I'll be there but won't be staying for the feed. 
Thanks all 
Pete


----------



## Benniee (16/8/10)

I'll be at the meeting - and will most likely hang around for something to eat.

Benniee


----------



## Muggus (16/8/10)

I'm interested, been very much meaning to come to one of these events.

Hope i'm not too late?


----------



## head (16/8/10)

At this point in time guys I will not be able to make the meeting at all sorry. Prior arangements!


----------



## loftboy (16/8/10)

Muggus said:


> I'm interested, been very much meaning to come to one of these events.
> 
> Hope i'm not too late?



PM Schooey for the details Muggus. It'll be good to have you along.


----------



## schooey (16/8/10)

G'day Muggus,

have sent you a Pm with details. Meeting kicks off at 6.00pm for a 6.30 start. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Offline (16/8/10)

Hi Guys,

i can't make it to the meeting

i'll have to either get one of the members from the Cardiff chapter to pick up my case swap contribution or i can drop it into Thomas's place before hand.

O'ffy


----------



## loftboy (17/8/10)

Offline said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i can't make it to the meeting
> 
> ...



Can you drop it off at my joint by Thursday night ?


----------



## Offline (17/8/10)

loftboy said:


> Can you drop it off at my joint by Thursday night ?



Would before or around 6.30 be OK?


----------



## loftboy (17/8/10)

Offline said:


> Would before or around 6.30 be OK?



I should be home between 6:00 & 6:30p Thurs.


----------



## unterberg (18/8/10)

Ok work is going crazy for me.
So dont get any food for me at this stage but I will hopefully be able to make it by 8 to say hi and pay my membership.


----------



## Offline (19/8/10)

loftboy said:


> I should be home between 6:00 & 6:30p Thurs.



i'm guessing closer to 6.30-6.45, at the moment i don't have a car


----------



## asis (19/8/10)

I wont be able to make it, heading to the snow for the weekend  Do we need to pay our membership this week?


----------



## Offline (19/8/10)

Regarding my case swap beer No.22

Due to not having the full 28 bottle left, after attempting to relieve the pressure in some of these bottles before the swap, I have brewed a new batch this time of English bitter for the swap.

I have updated this info in the swap list.

I'm also sending along 10 or so bottles of the original wheat beer. I have degassed these bottles as much as possible during this week with out loosing all the beer. It is still over gassed though and will climb out of the bottle upon opening. They are the bottles marked 22. (or twenty two underlined if you like) Feel free to take one of these beers home as well or sample a couple at the meeting for discussion and feedback. 

Off'y


----------



## goatherder (19/8/10)

I won't be able to make it, sorry guys. Enjoy the evening.

Cheers, Scott


----------



## Offline (20/8/10)

Offline said:


> or sample a couple at the meeting for discussion and feedback.
> 
> Off'y



When I suggested trying this beer at the meeting I hadnt really thought it through. This beer will be at room temp at the meeting and I would not recommend opening one at room temp. Do you know those school kids science experiments where they drop a few mentos in to a bottle of fizzy drink.





Ok it wouldn't be as bad as that but it would be messy, even when chilled I would open it at the sink.

Off'y


----------



## Weizguy (20/8/10)

I'll see all attendees there tonight.

Offy? Need a lift? I work at Kotara. Send me a pm and I will get back to you after lunch.

Les


----------



## schooey (20/8/10)

asis said:


> I wont be able to make it, heading to the snow for the weekend  Do we need to pay our membership this week?



Would be great if you could, please...


----------



## Offline (23/8/10)

Hi guys

I was lead to believe that there was a calendar of events handed out at the last meeting. Can we get one emailed out to members, the sooner I can get things on to our home calendar the more likley I can attend. Plus it takes me a while to brew for comps too. 

Off'y


----------



## Spiderpig (13/9/10)

Hey guys,

I'm interested in joining the club, can I please get some details from someone on how I do this? Been brewing about 2yrs and have gone to all grain over the last 6 months. Keen to meet and learn from fellow hunter brewers.

Cheers,
Troy


----------



## shmick (13/9/10)

As most of you have just found out - we finally have a new home for HUB.
Thanks to everybody involved, your efforts are greatly appreciated.

Our next meeting is:

Date: Friday 17th September

Where: Adamstown Rosebuds
504 Glebe Road,
Adamstown NSW 2289

Time: 6.00pm for 6.30 start


Everyone is welcome.

Spiderpig - if you can make it on the night great - if not pm Schooey and he'll get things started.

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (14/10/10)

Am I right to believe that this months meeting is on tommorrow night?


----------



## asis (14/10/10)

Yep, well that's what the calander on the website says.


----------



## schooey (15/10/10)

Sorry guys, I've been away and only got back into town last night.... but!

The meeting is on tonight as per the calendar, and so will be all the future meetings unless otherwise noted.

So details are;

Friday 15th October

*Adamstown Rosebuds*

504 Glebe Road,
Adamstown NSW 2289

*6.00pm for 6.30 start*

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## asis (15/10/10)

Is there anyone from the western side of the lake heading in tonight?

I can get home (and give others a lift) but I'm looking to bludge a ride in. :beer:


----------



## schooey (15/10/10)

What do you call western side?


----------



## asis (15/10/10)

I'm at toronto. So Rathmines, Wangi, Morriset.


----------



## schooey (15/10/10)

Ahh ok... I was going through Warners Bay on my way, coulda helped you out from there.. Toronto is a bit _toooooo_ outta the way


----------



## Rurik (15/10/10)

No one realy wants to goto Toronto ;-) But being sensiable try Jord on hear, he lives out that way.


----------



## loftboy (19/10/10)

Sorry guys.

Forgot when this was on in October. Couldn't have made it anyway, as I was away on a bike riding trip down to Victoria.

See you at the next one.

Dave.


----------



## [email protected] (2/11/10)

Anyone know why the club website is down as well as email? I have a pretty urgent issue and need to contact the committee members.

Booz


----------



## bigfridge (2/11/10)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='699001' date='Nov 2 2010, 05:15 PM']Anyone know why the club website is down as well as email? I have a pretty urgent issue and need to contact the committee members.

Booz[/quote]


Website - looks like 'technical issues'. I will get it fixed tonight.

email - don't know what address you would be using as the craftbrewer one expired a month ago and has not been replaced. 

Geoff, if you want to ping me an email I will forward it on.

Dave.


----------



## asis (18/11/10)

Meeting still on for tomorrow?

Is there xmas case swap thread on here somewhere that I just can't find?


----------



## schooey (18/11/10)

Indeed!

As per email on the 10th, the meeting is tomorrow night;


When: 19th November 2010
Time: 6pm for 6.30 start
Where: Adamstown Rosebuds, Glebe Road, Adamstown

Should be a good meeting..

- Top Twister results
- Feedback from ANHC
- Samples from Bright Brewery, Victoria
- Real Ale presentation and samples from Black Duck Brewery

We may also see the return of some raffles for the night to raise a bit of cash towards the Christmas function on 12th December. More details on that one tomorrow night.

Cheers,

Schooey


----------



## asis (18/11/10)

Yep I figured it would be on, just reminding anyone else.

If any one needs a ride from or back to the Toronto area let me know.


----------



## Benniee (19/11/10)

I might actually remember to make it this time 

And if the weather clears up a bit I'll be able to ride my bike there.

Benniee


----------



## brocky_555 (19/11/10)

bugger i cant make it sorry fellas


----------



## [email protected] (19/5/11)

Hi All,

Just a quick reminder that this Friday is out monthly meeting and our last before our AGM next month. There is some movement in the ranks so if you'd like to put your hand up to help the club going forward then expressions of interest and nominations for posistions will be asked. There will also be discussion about the details and progression of the some future events along with the usual interesting banter about all things beer. I might also remember to bring along Muggus's bottle of dreggs I unwittingly picked up at last years mid year swap...

See you all there.

Geoff


----------



## asis (20/5/11)

Shameless bump and reminder. See you all in a couple of hours


----------



## asis (17/11/11)

Little reminder for anyone who saw us at Bitter and Twisted

Meeting is this Friday 18/11 from 6-6.30 

Adamstown Bowling Club

504 Glebe Rd Adamstown

:beer:


----------



## Muggus (17/11/11)

asis said:


> Little reminder for anyone who saw us at Bitter and Twisted
> 
> Meeting is this Friday 18/11 from 6-6.30
> 
> ...


Love your work mate.
Won't be there but my undying love is sent to you all...


----------



## asis (18/11/11)

Muggus said:


> Love your work mate.
> Won't be there but my undying love is sent to you all...



I won't be there either, heading to the glenworth valley stampede.


----------



## asis (19/1/12)

First meeting of the year for HUB is on tomorrow night 20th Jan at Adamstown Bowling Club from 6pm for anyone interested. Murray's on tap too :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus (19/1/12)

asis said:


> First meeting of the year for HUB is on tomorrow night 20th Jan at Adamstown Bowling Club from 6pm for anyone interested. Murray's on tap too :icon_drool2:


Still on tap? Excellent!

...should really know better living 500m from the place...


----------



## asis (20/1/12)

Muggus said:


> Still on tap? Excellent!
> 
> ...should really know better living 500m from the place...



I bloody hope so or we could all be thirsty. Angry Man Pale was still on 4 weeks ago and there wee actually locals drinking it.


----------

